# SpreadSheet Calculator



## Noxx

I just made this nice spreadsheet calculator.
It's very useful if you're buying gold...
This sheet is based on Precious metals excel document he sent me a while ago.
What do you guys think ?

http://goldrefiningforum.com/goldpricelist.htm

See the attachment for a more flexible Excel sheet.


----------



## aflacglobal

That's cool Noxx.
Did you get a copy of Catfish's spreadsheet?
You put this together yourself? 
Winter's coming you better get to refining. I bet your school is keeping you plenty busy though. Your head about to bust yet :?: :shock:


----------



## lazersteve

Nice html page Noxx, good job.

Steve


----------



## Noxx

Thanks guys...
Yes Aflac, I learned how excel works lol. And then I transfered it to Html.
And you're right. Winter coming which means no more refining for me and school is keeping me very busy. But I like it.

I have a few modifications to add the the sheet then it will be added to the data section.


----------



## Noxx

The new calculator is up and it's supposed to be flawless


----------



## goldsilverpro

I tried a few numbers on it and it looks fine to me. Good job, Noxx.


----------



## catfish

Hi Noxx:

The data sheet looks good and works great. My only suggestion would be that you may want to add the gold filled portion to the sheet. I run into a lot of gold filled jewelry when I am buying, and never turn it down, for it is good refining material and is very profitable. 

Keep up the good work.

Tom


----------



## meng2k7

Noxx said:


> I just made this nice spreadsheet calculator.
> It's very useful if your buying gold...
> This sheet is based on Precious metals excel document he sent me a while ago.
> What do you guys think ?
> 
> http://goldrefiningforum.com/goldpricelist.htm




Hi Sir!

MABUHAY!

great!

Sir can i use this in grams and in PESO currency?

thanks!


----------



## Noxx

I'm glad you appreciate it. Just put your pesos instead of the dollars and it will calculate automatically


----------



## blueduck

Nice job!

maybe it ought to have its own sticky to keep it handy for folks to use who dont have the access to an excell spreadsheet, or catfishes .xml he shared with a few of us awhile back.....

just a thought, I kinda found it today by looking at topics i had not reviewed in awhile!

William


----------



## dixie

A couple of years ago I sold gold to a place called Midstates in Ill. They had a page called a karet calculator that looked almost like this. I lost their link in a computer crash and can not find it again.

They had it set up with their fees built in so all you did was to enter your amounts in dwt. and at the bottom of the page came up a total of what your check should be.

Mike


----------



## blueduck

dixie said:


> A couple of years ago I sold gold to a place called Midstates in Ill. They had a page called a karet calculator that looked almost like this. I lost their link in a computer crash and can not find it again.
> 
> They had it set up with their fees built in so all you did was to enter your amounts in dwt. and at the bottom of the page came up a total of what your check should be.
> 
> Mike



Mike are you referring to this page and company??? http://www.midstatesrecycling.com/karat.php

I just read their take on the patriot act... of course i do not deal yet in over $50,000.00 of gold per year..... key word being yet..... but even if i do, it wont be a form of "money laundering" .... we are becoming more of a police state than that of Nazi Germany or even the USSR under the iron fist of the KGB [GRU or whatever they chose to go by] gotta love the jack booted thugs telling honest folks they are crooks.

William
Central Idaho


----------



## aflacglobal

Sieg Heil!


----------



## goldsilverpro

I'm with you all the way, blueduck.


----------



## dixie

Thanks, Yes this is the company and that is the calculator. I'm sure it is based on an excell spreadsheet like the site founder built and posted here. When I last sold to them they did not charge a refining fee, not I see that it is $50 + 1/4 oz of the lot.

I'll look for a better source. My target selling price of $850 is aproaching so I will unload my stash soon.

Mike


----------



## viacin

I still see one tiny problem with it. All the periods are commas! lol.


----------



## Noxx

Ya, it's because here, and all around the world, we use the metric system. And there is no period in numbers.
For example:
123.456 grams for you would be:
123,456 grams for us


----------



## viacin

you're kidding me. All my short life, I've never heard that one. It looks so...odd. yer dern science man numbers are confusin' me. :lol:


----------



## Oz

If that messes you up then you would love European dates. 4/6/08 is June 4th 2008 not April 6th 2008.


----------



## viacin

Wow. lol, that's messed up. The standard system was around long before the metric system, albeit not in the form it is now. I bet the people that first came up with the metric system had a hard time getting people to use it. I find myself wishing for a History Channel episode on the subject..lol.


----------



## Harold_V

Noxx said:


> Ya, it's because here, and all around the world, we use the metric system. And there is no period in numbers.
> For example:
> 123.456 grams for you would be:
> 123,456 grams for us


I'm really tripping over that one. Surely there must be a way to express a fraction of a full.

In your example, one may have no idea if the point at hand is a number that is six digits long, or one that is three digits long, with a three place decimal fraction. Said another way, is it one hundred twenty-three and 456/1000 gram, or is it one hundred twenty-three thousand four hundred fifty-six grams?

I'm far from being a mathematician, but if what you say is correct, the only advantage I can see to the metric system is the huge opportunity to get things wrong. As far as I know, there most certainly is a decimal, and there should be. 

The inch may be confusing to some, but I deal with it by any and all means, with total ease. I, for one, have resisted the switch to metric, especially where machining is concerned. 

Harold


----------



## LeftyTheBandit

The metric conversion in Canada did not come without problems.

A commercial aircraft was filled with liters instead of gallons and the end result is that the aircraft ran out of fuel shortly after take off. The pilot was ex-military and was aware of an airbase not on the map. He was able to glide the Boeing 767 about 300 miles and land on the closed military landing strip.

To make things interesting, the airfield was hosting a car rally at the time. Most of the car folk never even heard let alone saw the aircraft approaching.

The aircraft I believe had 200+ passengers all survived. I worked on that aircraft for the next 13 years knowing I was working on a miracle aircraft.

Look up "the gimli glider" - true story.


----------



## Oz

Harold,

A comma is used for a decimal point.


----------



## Harold_V

Thanks for the assurance, Oz. Now I'm firmly convinced I don't like the damned system.

Harold


----------



## Oz

It messed with me too when I first had to learn it (I lived overseas for several years). However in science there are distinct advantages such as a cubic centimeter equaling a milliliter tying volumes to distance. A pint, cup, quart of gallon gives no such reference. As an example I think most people would be astounded to find out that the gallon milk jug in their refrigerator is less than a 1/7th of a cubic foot. It takes 7.48 gallons to fill a cubic foot. How many Americans know how many feet are in a mile? Probably less than how many know the number of meters in a kilometer. 

Having said that I grew up in the US so yes, the metric system messes with me on some things.


----------



## Harold_V

Surprisingly, because of my years of refining, I became somewhat familiar with the metric system as it relates to volumes. The real advantage for me was when I had dual markings on graduates and cylinders, so I could related one volume to another. 

Refining was a great teacher. I am now comfortable with many systems, carrying the conversions in my head. I dealt with grains regularly, and can equate them to carats, ounces, both troy and avoirdupois, as well as pounds, and metric weights. 15.432 grains = 1 gram. 1 carat is 1/5 of a gram, or 3.0864 grains. A troy ounce weighs 31.10348 grams, or 480 grains. The av. oz weighs 437.5 grains. Av pound weighs 7,000 grains, and is made up of 16 av. ounces. Troy pound 5,760 grains, and is made up of 12 troy ounces. 453.6 grams = a pound av. 

Oh yeah, there's 5,280 feet/mile. I thought everyone knew that. 

The point is that regardless of the depth of complexity, when a person must learn these things, it's not beyond possibility. I don't get them confused, but then I can't stand the sound of Norah Jones singing, either. . I guess it's all in what's important to you. 

I would go nuts in a world that did not recognize a decimal to designate portions of a whole. Even in machining, I routinely convert fractions to decimals. It's the way measurements are taken with precision measuring instruments. 

In a way, I can see where a comma can serve. An example might be when discussing the centimeter. It stands to reason that one would interpret 2,54 as 2 being the whole number, with the ,54 being the fraction------but in the case I mentioned, such as 123,456-----how would one know that the 123 is the whole number, with the 456 being a fraction? Seems to me it could be easily confused. 

Comments? 

I think I'll stick with Ella Fitzgerald. Maybe throw in a little Mel Tormé!

Harold


----------



## Anonymous

I'll bet ya the farm NASA did not use the imperial measurement system to put the first man on the moon.

edit: Google wins the farm, NASA has only been using the metric system since 1990 then only in certain programs.

The one that get me is the American gallon 128 fluid oz versus the Canadian gallon 160 fluid oz.


----------



## viacin

Harold, could you imagine a blueprint with numbers like these? You wouldn't know if I was making something 1.375", or 1,375 feet.

I'm used to switching between both systems but I've never seen this before. We have a couple of big customers at work, one being Boral Bricks that works soley with the standard system, and another, Industrial Insulation Group, which was built by a team of german engineers. If you think these commas are confusing, you should try building something from a whole folder full of blueprints written 30 years ago in german using the metric system. Not only do you have to translate it over, but then you must convert the sizes, and then (in most cases) program it into the maching using "M" code. All my measuring instruments are standard inch, btw. Thank God for 25.4


----------



## Oz

Excavating blueprints in the US are done in tenths of a foot, I used to show people struggling with tenths in inches and feet that a carpenters framing square has inch divisions in a tenths scale directly across from a sixteenths scale to scale the plans. I would entertain myself at their expense for a while watching them try all sorts of crazy ways trying to figure it out first though.


----------



## viacin

10/12 = 83.33%

1 ft x 83.33% = .8333 inches per foot. 

That's how I would do it. Then again, I'm asinine and I like math.


----------



## Oz

Think about it, you are saying that there are .8333 inches to a foot? I think what you meant was that you would reduce the size of an inch using 10 or 12 of them for a foot, but then your foot would not be a foot it would be shorter. They are no longer inches, they are tenths of a foot and a tenth of a foot is longer than an inch. Using a decimal measurement of an inch like a machinist still leaves you in a system of 10 that cannot be used with a standard tape measure. You could call them inches or even thumbs but they are longer than an inch. Even when they got the math right they were still stuck with laying it out with a standard rule.


----------



## viacin

ha, you're right. I meant 1" = .8333". It would be quite simple really. You can figure this backwards by adding .1667% to whatever your drawing states, then measure it like you always would. But again, this is still quite asinine if you have a 1/10 rule in the first place.

It sounds like you have lived a interesting life Oz, living overseas must have been quite fun.


----------



## butcher

kilo = 1000 edit above my goof . thanks partner


----------



## linden940

I have book marked this one...this is great and a very good find if you ask me.


----------



## GTC

Nice job, but Shouldn't DWT be 1.55 times gram price rather than divided by 1.55


----------



## Harold_V

GTC said:


> Nice job, but Shouldn't DWT be 1.55 times gram price rather than divided by 1.55


Very close to true. A gram contains 15.432 grains----a dwt contains 24 grains. 

Harold


----------



## Oz

About the only people I know that have scales that weigh in grains are those that reload ammunition. For the record those scales tend to be more accurate than most here use as they are weighing a light material that if an error is made it can prove fatal. 

Since I can zero in my powder scale it is what I check my electronic scales with once a week. Unless we get $10,000.00 rhodium again that accuracy is typically good enough.


----------



## Barren Realms 007

Oz said:


> About the only people I know that have scales that weigh in grains are those that reload ammunition. For the record those scales tend to be more accurate than most here use as they are weighing a light material that if an error is made it can prove fatal.
> 
> Since I can zero in my powder scale it is what I check my electronic scales with once a week. Unless we get $10,000.00 rhodium again that accuracy is typically good enough.



I think the set of scales I just got does. I whish I had my powder scales back.


----------



## Noxx

Hell, this spreadsheet is almost 3 years old.  I didn't know what was dwt back then.


----------



## philddreamer

I bought earlier this year a FUZION FV-650, @ a mining store in CA. & it weighs in grains, dwt, grams & ounces. Not bad for $85.00.

Phil


----------



## Harold_V

philddreamer said:


> I bought earlier this year a FUZION FV-650, @ a mining store in CA. & it weighs in grains, dwt, grams & ounces. Not bad for $85.00.
> 
> Phil


You did well, Phil. In all my refining years, I never dealt with grams, nor would I if I was refining today. Regardless of what anyone says, precious metals are sold by the troy ounce, which reflects directly on grains and dwt's. It's a good system that needs no change. Easy to understand and easy to calculate in one's mind.

Harold


----------



## jimdoc

The old guy I knew with the coin shop only used dwt.
I think its because he paid the gram price,and he got an 
ounce of gold with every twenty times that gram price.
Instead of an ounce of gold for every 31.1 times that price.
And most customers didn't have a clue what a pennyweight
referred to.They probably thought it was the same as a gram.

Like Harold said,it is very easy to figure in your head.
I prefer to deal in dwt,but it seems like most people
use grams.And then the conversion makes it all the 
more difficult.

Jim


----------



## philddreamer

Thanks Harold!

Same here Jim. I started with dwt in '86, my mom worked buying & selling
gold jewellry back in the 60's thru 80's & it was all in grams in Puerto Rico; it was so confusing to me. Since a bought the scale it all makes sence to me now, so either way it's OK. I like dwt better, since I've gone back to prospecting placer for a while & that's what they use in that circle. We'll see how my body cooperates, though. :roll: 

Phil


----------



## talalstuvs

Hi these sheet are not in excel format if i want to download what should i do?


----------



## jimdoc

You can try this one;
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=3354


----------



## sper3099

aflacglobal said:


> Sieg Heil!



Ouch...can't open it....


----------



## INTERESTED12

I am new to this forum and downloaded copies of Hokes book, Refining Handbook 1 & 2.
I tried to find tinysurl Chemistry Handbook.

Can someone help me find the Chemistry Handbook, that are free for downloading?


----------



## Palladium

My sig line below should take you to a couple of hundred of them. :arrow:


----------



## co1859

That is very cool


----------



## jimdoc

howard35 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> This spreadsheet calculator works backward from your first frost date to determine the date to start seeds for crops that will mature as it .



Back again loser?
Bye again.

Yep--he's gone, once again. 

Harold


----------



## talalstuvs

Noxx said:


> I just made this nice spreadsheet calculator.
> It's very useful if you're buying gold...
> This sheet is based on Precious metals excel document he sent me a while ago.
> What do you guys think ?
> 
> http://goldrefiningforum.com/goldpricelist.htm



That good but how i could get this spread sheet in excel ?


----------



## Meh

Here you go.

There was something funky about Noxx's price per Dwt calculation, so I fixed it.


----------



## joem

First off let to let you know I love this spread sheet and use it to check for a good price to offer on gold jewelry on auctions and classifieds but when out there and I run into a deal in the thrift stores I have to go to a web site online - not as practical.
So I use this app for my iphone to check Karat value.
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/gold-calculator/id399720465?mt=8
Is there any app builders out there that could put Noxx's spread sheet into an app and sell it on itunes ( or other platforms) to raise money for GRF?


----------



## Noxx

Just uploaded a more refined version that I use. You need Excel, as I don't know how to convert it to html.


----------



## jimdoc

Noxx said:


> Just uploaded a more refined version that I use. You need Excel, as I don't know how to convert it to html.




Where?

Jim


----------



## yar

jimdoc said:


> Noxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just uploaded a more refined version that I use. You need Excel, as I don't know how to convert it to html.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where?
> 
> Jim
Click to expand...


First post in the thread in the attachments box. It says it is not downloaded yet though.


----------



## jimdoc

yar said:


> jimdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just uploaded a more refined version that I use. You need Excel, as I don't know how to convert it to html.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where?
> 
> Jim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First post in the thread in the attachments box. It says it is not downloaded yet though.
Click to expand...



Thanks,
That post still has this on it;
"Last edited by Noxx on Fri Jan 18, 2008 3:51 pm, edited 1 time in total."

So I didn't expect it to have anything changed. I forgot that Noxx has special powers.

Jim


----------



## FrugalRefiner

In this case, I don't think it's special powers. If he just updated the attachment, I don't believe the software shows the post as having been edited. I could be wrong about this, but I've seen cases where people have changed attachments before and there is no indication the post has been edited. I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong.

Dave


----------



## Laney360

dixie said:


> A couple of years ago I sold gold to a place called Midstates in Ill. They had a page called a karet calculator that looked almost like this. I lost their link in a computer crash and can not find it again.
> 
> They had it set up with their fees built in so all you did was to enter your amounts in dwt. and at the bottom of the page came up a total of what your check should be.
> 
> Mike




Go to www.hitechpmr.com as they have a Metals Calculator that breaks down by oz.t, grams or dwt......


----------



## IBM7044

Noxx said:


> Ya, it's because here, and all around the world, we use the metric system. And there is no period in numbers.
> For example:
> 123.456 grams for you would be:
> 123,456 grams for us



Not ALL around the world.
Here in Australia, we are fully metric, but we use "full stops" (periods) for decimal points, not commas.
I believe that use of commas is a European thing, NOT a metric thing.

Also, we use the date format: DD/MM/YY. 
We do things the most sensible way. 8)


----------



## MTK Eng Svcs

the whole confusion regarding the comma in place of a decimal in the metric system comes from the french who use it when a number is less than 1,000 after which it it relegated back to its standard position ie: 100,000.00 is one hundred thousand not a different number. also when drawing a blueprint in Metric it uses the decimal in its standard position so Americans don't get confused. this being said i have seen several bad engineering diagrams from some of my profs at university and I have decided they must not have got the memo.


----------



## Simon007

I am a English guy, I was born in 1969 so I grew up in the metric era, I was also schooled in the metric era, I am also a engineer both electrical and mechanical, and in my training we use the decimal point for that reason, so 14.50 is 14 1/2 in fractions, being in Europe, I do find it strange and awkward and a little bit annoying when mainland Europeans use a comma for a decimal point. The comma in a number here denotes a number bigger than ten thousand, so 10,000.50 is ten thousand and a half. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daze0007

Oz said:


> It messed with me too when I first had to learn it (I lived overseas for several years). However in science there are distinct advantages such as a cubic centimeter equaling a milliliter tying volumes to distance. A pint, cup, quart of gallon gives no such reference. As an example I think most people would be astounded to find out that the gallon milk jug in their refrigerator is less than a 1/7th of a cubic foot. It takes 7.48 gallons to fill a cubic foot. How many Americans know how many feet are in a mile? Probably less than how many know the number of meters in a kilometer.
> 
> Having said that I grew up in the US so yes, the metric system messes with me on some things.



1600 Meters equal 1 kilometre Im an army scout map reading is our business Grid squares are 1000 meters


----------



## Yggdrasil

I'm not sure what you are, but I hope no one have to rely on your measurements :wink: 

1 kilometre is 1*kilo* meter which comes from* kilo* ie: 1000 
as *hekto* is 100 
and *deka* 10.

And on the other side one has: 
deci 1/10 --> deciliter --> 100gms of water at 20 degC and 1 Atm pressure
centi 1/100 --> centiliter --> 10 gms of water at 20 degC and 1 Atm pressure
milli 1/1000 --> milliliter --> 1gms of water at 20 degC and 1 Atm pressure
and so on

On the other hand 1600meters are approximate one english mile


----------



## jarlowski1

Daze0007 said:


> Oz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It messed with me too when I first had to learn it (I lived overseas for several years). However in science there are distinct advantages such as a cubic centimeter equaling a milliliter tying volumes to distance. A pint, cup, quart of gallon gives no such reference. As an example I think most people would be astounded to find out that the gallon milk jug in their refrigerator is less than a 1/7th of a cubic foot. It takes 7.48 gallons to fill a cubic foot. How many Americans know how many feet are in a mile? Probably less than how many know the number of meters in a kilometer.
> 
> Having said that I grew up in the US so yes, the metric system messes with me on some things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1600 Meters equal 1 kilometre Im an army scout map reading is our business Grid squares are 1000 meters
Click to expand...



Tell your Staff Sargeant that you need to go back and redo your classroom portion of your mos immediately. Just saying... 1600 meters is 1.6 kilometers. A kilometer is bigger than a meter. 1000 meters equals 1 kilometer. Please go back and study as it is literally life and death for you to know these measurements. Not only for your own life but those around you and innocent civilians.


----------



## galenrog

Someone is confusing different systems of measurement. 

While 1600 meters is clearly not equal to 1 kilometer, 1600 meters is approximately 1 mile.

Time for more coffee.


----------

